# Monster brew day - Melb Brewers



## mudd (6/4/15)

Come and see a few different brewing systems in action at Melbourne Brewers Monster Brew Day. Next Sunday 12 April.

Apparently it is customary to poke a little fun at everyone's system. Personally I'm looking forward to checking out how everyone else brews.

A few different systems in action;
1. Mudd's 3v single pump 2 tier system
2.


----------



## Yob (7/4/15)

mudd said:


> Come and see a few different brewing systems in action at Melbourne Brewers Monster Brew Day. Next Sunday 12 April.
> 
> Apparently it is customary to poke a little fun at everyone's system. Personally I'm looking forward to checking out how everyone else brews.
> 
> ...


Family commitments such as they are I will be attending for a little while (to poke fun at as many systems as I can) but not brewing sadly. 

We dropped the ball here, we should have go Idzy in on the action with the monster rig and brewed 250l of RIS :icon_drool2:


----------



## lael (7/4/15)

It eould be great to see pics of the different systems in action!


----------



## mxd (7/4/15)

I have my yearly boys golf trip so will be drinking olds at sporties.


----------



## mudd (9/4/15)

lael said:


> It would be great to see pics of the different systems in action!


Even better come and see them in action - if you are in Melbourne and surrounds.


----------



## mudd (9/4/15)

Come and see a few different brewing systems in action at Melbourne Brewers Monster Brew Day. Next Sunday 12 April.

Apparently it is customary to poke a little fun at everyone's system. Personally I'm looking forward to checking out how everyone else brews.

A few different systems in action;
1. Mudd's 3v single pump 2 tier system. Double Decocted Munich Dunkel
2. Pete is dusting off his HERMS
3. Duck is doing a BIAB (I think) - but is holding out on what he's brewing
4. Maiden brew on a Grainfather (Pete tells me it has just arrived)- hopefully it goes better than Braumeister did a few years back (not sure it was a problem with the equipment itself).

The day is open to anyone who would like to come and have a geezer at a few different systems in action, you don't need to be a member of the club. 
Would be great to get a kit going and perhaps a FWK which would round out all the home brewing options. 

Few extra details 
*Date: Sunday 12 April*
*Time: *Roughly 8am till early afternoon - believe may drag out the BBQ so you may get a snag around lunchtime
*Venue:* Factory 11, 12 Edina Rd,
 Ferntree Gully 3156
 (Melways K11)
Map: Click Here

Cheers Mudd


----------



## mudd (9/4/15)

Come and see a few different brewing systems in action at Melbourne Brewers Monster Brew Day. Next Sunday 12 April.

Apparently it is customary to poke a little fun at everyone's system. Personally I'm looking forward to checking out how everyone else brews.

A few different systems in action;
1. Mudd's 3v single pump 2 tier system. Double Decocted Munich Dunkel
2. Pete is dusting off his HERMS
3. Duck is doing a BIAB (I think)showing off his Ghetto2V System- but is holding out on what he's brewing
4. Maiden brew on a Grainfather (Pete tells me it has just arrived)- hopefully it goes better than Braumeister did a few years back (not sure it was a problem with the equipment itself).

The day is open to anyone who would like to come and have a geezer at a few different systems in action, you don't need to be a member of the club. 
Would be great to get a kit going and perhaps a FWK which would round out all the home brewing options. 

Few extra details 
*Date: Sunday 12 April*
*Time: *Roughly 8am till early afternoon - believe may drag out the BBQ so you may get a snag around lunchtime
*Venue:* Factory 11, 12 Edina Rd,
 Ferntree Gully 3156
 (Melways K11)
Map: Click Here

Cheers Mudd


----------



## Edgebrew (10/4/15)

I'm looking after the kids that day. Maybe I'll just plonk down a fresh wort kit on the ground and call it done.


----------



## pat_00 (10/4/15)

Might pop down, I'm kinda interested in seeing a GF being used.


----------



## DU99 (10/4/15)

Bit far for me..


----------



## mudd (10/4/15)

8am ish mash in.
Coffee run. Then timing goes out the window.


----------



## mudd (12/4/15)

Off to a good start. Pete mashing in.


----------



## Mardoo (12/4/15)

Nice. Too bad I'm at work!


----------



## mudd (12/4/15)

Not a bad turnout of people wanting to have a look.


----------



## mudd (13/4/15)

Here are some pics of the day

Great to see many new faces and a lot of people looking at stepping into all grain.


----------

